# Glow plugs



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

i have a 5010 mahindra hydrostatic cab model. The problem is glow plugs not clicking like they once did. Glow plug light comes on and times out but no clicking They are not working because hard to start when cold. Dealer is not much help. Tractor is only three years old and been taken care of. Where should I start ? I’m not much of a mechanic but can do a little. Any help appreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Go here and get the needed manual: https://www.billstractor.com/ They are the most helpful Mahindra dealership I know of, and I am clear out in the Pacific Northwest!
There are a couple things that happen to these tractors: the key switch fails to excite the glow plug timer, and that is usually because the timer fails; or the glow plug relay fails. Rarely it is a fuse too, because the timer failed and overloaded the circuit.


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Pontific8 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jeff dale said:


> i have a 5010 mahindra hydrostatic cab model. The problem is glow plugs not clicking like they once did. Glow plug light comes on and times out but no clicking They are not working because hard to start when cold. Dealer is not much help. Tractor is only three years old and been taken care of. Where should I start ? I’m not much of a mechanic but can do a little. Any help appreciated


Hi Jeff! I recently had the same (?) problem (of my newer Mahindra not starting!), with my 1526 QGS box (timer for the Glow Plugs) only buzzing until it timed out.... Though well under warranty, I first wanted to try to fix it myself (if it was something simple/cheap,etc) and perhaps even learn something that might help me better understand the machine, solve problems and keep the tractor maintained, etc. in the years ahead. 
Research online (forums, etc) and a call to the local Mahindra dealer service department mechanic indicated the problem was Very/most likely a 'ground fault.' So I got busy cleaning battery terminals (hot/warm water with baking soda, etc), cleaning to bare metal any ground wire connectors to/off tractor frame and liberally applying Ox-Gard (high resistance dielectric grease) to the metal to metal connection points to prevent corrosion before tightening well.
I Finally found the cause of the problem!!.... the Positive battery post connector has a secondary cable connected via a single blade cannon plug (see photo) that was Very Corroded/not allowing enough current to run the Glow plugs (QGS relay), starter solenoid, etc. I used the baking soda, a 'custom made' corrosion scraper from a piece of split hacksaw blade), liberal Ox-Gard for metal to metal contact and judicious pliers action to assure a good tight blade to socket connection. "Better Than New!" ;-)


----------



## Jeff dale (Jul 1, 2018)

Thanks. I’ll check that out


----------

